# My chickens face is bald



## ChickenNewcomer (Feb 22, 2013)

Why does my baby chicken have a bald face? My other partridge rocks don't.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't know! I don't see it as red, or scratched, or pecked at. As long as he eats and poops, and is active, he's ok. Don't give him a complex!


----------



## ChickenNewcomer (Feb 22, 2013)

A chicken can not have a complex. He doesn't know what i'm talking about.


----------



## ChickenNewcomer (Feb 22, 2013)

A chicken can not have complex. He doesn't know what i'm talking about.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

My road island reds have that to i think it is just the breed.


----------



## ArticStrat (Mar 7, 2013)

Still, very nice looking chickie!


----------

